# Help picking a decent wine for X-mas dinner



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Not being a big wine drinker, I could use some advice selecting a couple of decent bottles. We're invited to a friend's place for X-mas dinner, and I'd like to bring the wine. It will be the traditional turkey dinner. 

I'm looking preferably for a Canadian wine, easily available in SW Ontario. Preferably under $30 per bottle. Also, we have a decent LBS close by.

Any suggestions?


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

white wine for turkey dinner
any "PINOT GRIGIO" should do


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

What's "X-mas"?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmmm...I might be the only one that likes a nice Zin with turkey?(and after dessert haha) I dont think theres good value in any decent Canadian wine. I would grab a St Francis "Old Vine Zinfandel" at a better wine outlet for around $35-40. Its Sonoma but when it comes to good wine there are no borders!


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> white wine for turkey dinner
> any "PINOT GRIGIO" should do


OK, I'm about to embarrass myself here, but what the heck ... I've never heard of a Pinot Grigio until watching a few episodes of "Housewives of New York"  One of the Housewives seems to be addicted to the stuff. I'm kind of curious as to how it tastes. I'll pick one up for the Holidays. Thanks for the suggestion. 



the-royal-mail said:


> What's "X-mas"?


It's that time of the year when most people's credit cards get max'd out 



Eder said:


> Hmmm...I might be the only one that likes a nice Zin with turkey?(and after dessert haha) I dont think theres good value in any decent Canadian wine. I would grab a St Francis "Old Vine Zinfandel" at a better wine outlet for around $35-40. Its Sonoma but when it comes to good wine there are no borders!


Had to look this one up, a Zinfandel is a red grape / red wine. Sounds like it has a sweeter, robust flavour? Sounds nice, but is it appropriate for a Turkey dinner? I always heard that a white wine was more suitable. I'm game to try anything though.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Pick a pretty bottle of white... it's as good a method of picking wine I've as any I've discovered. This includes reading reviews and doing research. Frankly when trying out wines no matter what some other "reviewer" says, there's no guarantee I'll like it. Then if I like it there's no guarantee the host will like it  

If you pick a pretty bottle then at least it's visually appealing. 

Personally I think a nice Gewürztraminer would go well with turkey but that's just me.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL Berubeland, that's my usual method of picking a wine. We end up with some cool looking bottles, but usually don't like the wine. One of the recent bottles we picked up was called "Jester". It was a Shiraz. Pretty bottle, and fairly decent tasting


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

$30 per bottle?? I forgot how expensive Cdn wine was  I better get some more €40 cases of 12, and that's the expensive stuff


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> What's "X-mas"?


Seriously? a quick search through Google would resolve this


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, for fun there is "Cat's Pee on a Gooseberry Bush" - Sauvignon Blanc (white - drinkable, but wouldn't take it to the bosses house) and "Sally Cat" - Pinot Noir (red) and of course "Mother Cluckers" - Chardonnay (pairs especially well with chicken so should be fine with turkey).

Seriously, you said your near an LCBO - there is likely to be a wine tasting event coming up, or they are quiet good at helping out (go to one of their vintage stores). Regardless of what you like, what does the host like ?

For a bit of a departure, a very impress old school (ie full body, but very smooth) red is "Masi Amarone della Valpolicella Classico Costasera". Always impressive and slightly addictive!

Good luck


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

AMABILE said:


> white wine for turkey dinner
> any "PINOT GRIGIO" should do


Good advice here. We even buy the cheap pino grigio and it's fine.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

CITRA PINOT GRIGIO is only $8.00, and I love it !!!!


----------



## RichmondMan (Jan 31, 2011)

It´s really good question and nothing simple to combine ideal wine and dinner.
Best Combination:
red wine to turkey (Tintra Shiraz from Australia-very delicious taste to turkey or Chateau Souverain Alexander Valley Merlot)
white wine to fish (Argento Chardonnay is really soft-grained, Hess C. Grand Circle Chardonnay from California)
And what about pink wine? 
Come back to Italy. Lealtanza Rosado is a really fresh and ideal to light foods.


----------

